

Coby: Reports we're going to make a $99.95 laptop were a hoax - technologizer
http://technologizer.com/2008/12/05/coby-were-not-working-on-a-9995-laptop/

======
sidsavara
Even if that specific report is a hoax, I would be very surprised if we don't
see a $99 netbook at some point next year.

We already have some available for $299, and weren't they only launched a year
ago for $399-599? Once they hit $199 it almost seems ridiculous not to have
one in the kitchen/living room etc for casual browsing (especially for guests)
- which is basically what mine is used for. I don't like other people using my
main computer.

